# If I prefer my conflictor to my super-ego, does that suggest irrational subtype?



## No_this_is_patrick (Jun 27, 2016)

I always have the biggest conflicts with SLEs. I don't know any LSIs well that I know of, but they don't sound as off putting to me. I could almost say that ALL of my conflicts have been with SLEs. Maybe it's just because we're more likely to get into it since we're both extraverts?

I ask because I would really like to know if I lean towards Ne or Fi subtype and this seems like a possible clue. I score lower on Se than Ti on most tests and it does kind of seem like Se is more my PoLR than Ti. But it's pretty unlikely I am EII. Especially because there's no way I am rational. I could seem introverted though. Most people I talk to about it seem surprised I am an extravert.


----------



## Rabid Seahorse (Mar 10, 2015)

Yes that suggests you are Ne-subtype, not Fi-subtype. However superego relations supposedly have the most "open" conflict than any type of relations, including Conflictor. With your Conflictor, the conflict is supposed to just boil under the surface but nobody wants to bring it up to explode because each is worried about what the other could do to them. With Superego people openly lash out against each other more but it's not as internally tense or painful. So what you're experiencing isn't too out of the ordinary.


----------



## TheDarknessInTheSnow (May 28, 2016)

I've noticed I enjoy interactions with my conflictor the least, yet I can enjoy arguments I get with them if I feel comfortable enough. Meanwhile, with my super-ego, I can enjoy the interactions, but I am easily frustrated by how opposite they are. Oddly enough, I had two best friends who were my super-ego. If we respect each other, it works well, because we'll share our points of view in a back-and-forth like a therapy session. Also instinctual variant has a huge effect, and those who are contra-flow, I tend to clash with more. While I remain good friends with one, the other I'm preparing to let go (she treats me poorly).


----------

